# Stimme von Saw 3



## thelighter2 (19. März 2008)

Hi
also ich habe vor die Stimme von dieser komische Puppe von Saw 3 nachzumachen.

http://picture.yatego.com/images/3f4a1e0de64cb1.7/saw-jigsaw-puppe-ne30581.jpg

kennt jemand einen Vocoder oder irgend eine Methode das zu machen.

thx im voraus 

MFG Alex


----------

